# Medications for Brain Fog, Cognitive function?



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, I hope I am posting in the correct forum. I have had DPDR symptoms for years but these days I seem to have no anxiety and panic attacks, they have been replaced with chronic brain fog and a general feeling of cognitive decline. I was hoping someone could give me their advice on which medications I could try to regain my brain. I have read a bit about Monafinil and it seems promising if I can get a prescription for it. Anyways, Any advice, opinions, or anything on fighting brain fog, memory issues, and cognitive issues would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Selig said:


> Someone can feel free to correct me- but poor memory seems to be be more often a side effect of prolonged stress and perhaps not always depersonalization alone. If that is the case, you want to lower stress and perhaps do memory exercises in conjunction. I'm not sure if there is literally any medication that would improve poor memory caused by stress.
> 
> Brain fog is another symptom of depersonalization, and I'm not convinced there is a specific treatment for it. WIth DP, you often have to lessen it as a whole in order to get relief from it's symptoms- they don't really operate separately.


Ok that makes sense. My main issue in life is brain fog. My DPDR symptoms are the best they have been in years and I have little to zero anxiety and panic attacks. Its just brain fog that is taking over my life. Dull, numbing, haze. I have heard of Modafinil and its usuage to combat depersonalization, especially in people who have attentional impairments and feelings of cognitive decline. I was hoping maybe someone on here has experience with Modafinil or something similar. Thanks


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

We need to get our hands on some NZT-48 nootropic pills that Bradley Cooper took in Limitless


----------

